# Bradenton area!!!



## socrn7 (Jul 13, 2004)

I was wondering if there is anyone who could tell me anything about fishing the bradenton area...specifically Anna Maria Island. I am coming out July 17 and would like to know whats hot...and also how do i get them. I am really more into fishing from shore so if I could get help there that would be great! Thanks a lot on advance I much appreciate your advice.


----------



## Eugene Grewats (Dec 15, 2003)

*Fishing info*

We stayed on Anna Marie Isle. a
couple of years ago in Feb. and March.I found the fishing for Sheep Head was good.Whiting poor
A guy from Main showed me how to catch them.First you have to get some blood worms.You will find them on the east side of Anna Marie Isle at low tide, in shallow water The worms live inside of reeds laying on the bottom You need a sharp pointed shovel to sccoop them up.You have to do this correctly or they will
eXscape in the mud.I used an old milk carton to hold them.find one of the old piers on the gulf side
and wade out to your waist.Push one of the worms out of the reed with a piece of hanger wire. I cut the worms in half. Throw out next to the pier,and hang on to your pole.


----------



## Eugene Grewats (Dec 15, 2003)

*worms*

I think the worms you find in the
reeds are called tube worms.Bood worms are different. You could also use Fiddler crabs or sand fleas.The piers run south of Cortez St. They were built to
save the beaches.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

i fish the tampa area alot, and also around ft myers, but i haven't fished around anna maria at all. most of the guys here fish the east coast of florida. try http://www.capmel.com and ask the same question. you should find the info that you are looking for, but it is dominated by boaters, so mention that you want to fish from shore to get what you need.


----------

